# BLACK VENTURE SPLITBOARD LOST OUTSIDE OF SILVERTON, CO REWARD



## lizk (Jun 24, 2008)

LOST: VENTURE SPLITBOARD, BLACK...DRIVING OUT TOWARDS EUREKA, CO FROM SILVERTON, CO...

REWARD IF RETURNED. PLEASE CALL 970-708-2000.


----------

